# Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!



## DeralteSack (16. Oktober 2017)

Hi Kollegen!
Wir sind an der Maas bei Alem und suchen ein paar Hotspots für Zander und Hecht. Gerne auch Kanäle oder andere Gewässer im Umkreis von 50km, wo es definitiv auch mal maßige Zander gibt.
Bisher konnten wir nur untermaßige Zander und ein paar Barsche verhaften, die wir wegen Minderjährigkeit den frühzeitigen Tod ersparen durften.
Wäre super, wenn ihr uns ein paar guten Tipps geben könntet.
Im Forum konnte ich bisher nicht viel brauchbares finden.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*

Grundsätzlich wird dir keiner die HotSpots verraten, da muss man schon selber suchen. Aber mit dem Anglerboard haben wir ein Video gemacht, wo wir neben den Regeln auch erklären, wie man dort gut Spots finden kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Gerne auch Kanäle oder andere Gewässer im Umkreis von 50km, wo es definitiv auch mal maßige Zander gibt.
> Bisher konnten wir nur untermaßige Zander und ein paar Barsche verhaften, die wir wegen Minderjährigkeit den frühzeitigen Tod ersparen durften.


Wo wir schon bei den Regeln und Sitten sind...
In den Niederlanden gilt das Angeln als *Freizeit und Erholung* und es wird dort nicht gerne gesehen, wenn Fisch entnommen wird. Erst recht nicht wenn man als Deutsche ins Nachbarland zieht um dort Hecht, Zander und c.o. zu entnehmen.

In dem Sinne möchte ich euch raten, es dort bei *Catch & Release* zu belassen. Vor allem Momentan sind besagte Gewässer wie die Maas, Ijssel und c.o. von Deutschen überrannt und massig Regelverstöße werden momentan geahndet. Der Ruf hat vor allem in diesen Regionen stark gelitten und die BOAs und Kontrolleure sind momentan mit einem noch strengeren Auge unterwegs.

In dem Sinne: Genießt das tolle Angeln dort und lasst die Fische dort, wo sie sind. Das freut unsere Nachbar und auch den Bestand und wir haben alle was davon #6


----------



## Bronco84 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird dir keiner die HotSpots verraten, da muss man schon selber suchen.
> 
> In dem Sinne: Genießt das tolle Angeln dort und lasst die Fische dort, wo sie sind. Das freut unsere Nachbar und auch den Bestand und wir haben alle was davon #6



So siehts aus. Gut geschrieben.


----------



## mfgrolf (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird dir keiner die HotSpots verraten, da muss man schon selber suchen.



Das mag in Deutschland schon so sein, meine Erfahrung nach knapp 3 Monaten Angeln in den Niederlanden ist da reichlich anders.

Die Holländer sind total offen, auch was gute Stellen angeht. Ich habe bisher nicht einen Angler dort angetroffen der entweder mich oder ich ihn angesprochen habe wie es so läuft und nicht mit zumindest einem guten Tipp aufgewartet hätte.

Da macht der Ton vielleicht die Musik aber dieses "mein Spot, verrat ich nicht"-Ding scheint denen erfrischenderweise völlig fremd zu sein.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*

Hier kann ich mich nur meinen Vorredner anschließen.
Gestern Mittag trafen wir einen sehr netten einheimischen Angelspezialisten, der sehr offen war. Er grüßte und wir kamen ins Gespräch. Er guidete und spontan und zeigte uns ein paar echt gute Stellen, wo wir gemeinsam ein paar echt schöne Fische fingen. Wir tauschten uns auch über Montagen, Techniken, Köder, Strömungen, Temperatur, Fischewanderverhalten und viele andere Aspekte des Fischfangs. Das war richtig toll und wir danken allen holländischen Anglern und besonders ihm für die netten Tipps und Tricks, sowie über sein sehr zuvorkommendes Guiding!
Das habe ich in Deutschland bisher nur bei einigen älteren Anglern erlebt.

Die gefangen Fische sind alle lebend wieder entlassen worden und kamen mit einem kleinen Schrecken davon. Genauso, wie wir uns das als Hobbysportler vorstellen!
Wir gehören nicht zu denen, die jeden Fisch unbedingt mitnehmen wollen. Es geht uns um den Sport. Jene, die alles mitnehmen und dann noch nicht mal verarbeiten mögen wir selbst nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*



mfgrolf schrieb:


> Die Holländer sind total offen, auch was gute Stellen angeht. Ich habe bisher nicht einen Angler dort angetroffen der entweder mich oder ich ihn angesprochen habe wie es so läuft und nicht mit zumindest einem guten Tipp aufgewartet hätte.


Die Niederländer sind ein wundervolles Volk. Spot-Neid und ähnliches gibt es dort wirklich kaum. Ich mag die Mentalität dort, das liegt aber auch mit daran, dass die Niederländer das Angeln mit ins Kinderbett gelegt bekommen haben und auch wissen, dass ein Fisch gerne einmal zurückgesetzt werden darf.

Aber viele Angler in den Niederlanden sind gegenüber Deutschen erst einmal vorsichtig, denn es gibt zu viele schwarze Schafe die rüber fahren, um alles abzuknüppeln. Deshalb fragen die Niederländer nicht selten auch direkt nach, ob man etwas mitnehmen möchte oder ob fragen hintenrum, ob man schon etwas zu essen gefangen hat um zu sehen, wie der Deutsche reagiert. Der Blick in den Kofferraum gehört oft dazu. Erkennen diese, dass man sich an desen Regeln und Sitten hält, sind es die freundlichsten Menschen.

Die Mentalität ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich überwiegend bei den Nachbarn angel.

Die Nachbarn können aber auch anders. Und zwar dann, wenn in einer Region zu viel Mist geschieht. Da wurden dann im besagten Milf-Hafen - der von einem YouTube Promi ziemlich mit Deutschen überflutet worden ist - mal das ein oder andere Auto beschädigt.



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Die gefangen Fische sind alle lebend wieder entlassen worden und kamen mit einem kleinen Schrecken davon. Genauso, wie wir uns das als Hobbysportler vorstellen!
> Wir gehören nicht zu denen, die jeden Fisch unbedingt mitnehmen wollen. Es geht uns um den Sport. Jene, die alles mitnehmen und dann noch nicht mal verarbeiten mögen wir selbst nicht.


Das ist lobenswert und es freut mich, dass ihr dieses Erlebnis hattet. So sind unsere lieben Nachbarn eben #6

Skeptisch war ich allerdings, weil in dem Eingangspost schon davon gesprochen worden ist, dass die Fische nur zurückgesetzt worden sind weil sie kein Maß hatten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hier kann ich mich nur meinen Vorredner anschließen.
> Gestern Mittag trafen wir einen sehr netten einheimischen Angelspezialisten, der sehr offen war. Er grüßte und wir kamen ins Gespräch. Er guidete und spontan und zeigte uns ein paar echt gute Stellen, wo wir gemeinsam ein paar echt schöne Fische fingen. Wir tauschten uns auch über Montagen, Techniken, Köder, Strömungen, Temperatur, Fischewanderverhalten und viele andere Aspekte des Fischfangs. Das war richtig toll und wir danken allen holländischen Anglern und besonders ihm für die netten Tipps und Tricks, sowie über sein sehr zuvorkommendes Guiding!
> Das habe ich in Deutschland bisher nur bei einigen älteren Anglern erlebt.
> 
> ...



Wer nimmt denn Fisch mit wenn er ihn nicht verwertet?


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*

Klar sowas gibts... Angler die NULL Fisch essen, aber halt welche für Freunde usw. mitnehmen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Klar sowas gibts... Angler die NULL Fisch essen, aber halt welche für Freunde usw. mitnehmen.



Das hat er aber nicht geschrieben


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*

Habe ich interpretiert  Genaue Beweggründe kann der TE ja geben...


----------



## DeralteSack (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hotspots an der Maas bei Alem gesucht! Hilfe!*

Was ich beispielsweise meine ist, dass es sogenannte Angler gibt, die jeden maßigen und besonders auch die untermaßigen Fische entnehmen, abschlagen und selbst gar nicht verwerten. Einige gehen hin und fangen Unmengen, mehr als sie deutlich dürfen, und essen diese noch nicht mal selbst, sondern verkaufen sie als Speisefische und Köderfische in großen Mengen, oder schmeißen im schlimmsten Fall die nicht verwertbaren meist untermaßigen Fische einfach auf den Müll.
Das hat für mich gar nichts mit Sportfischerei zu tun.
Leider nimmt dies immer mehr zu und auch in unseren eigenen Gewässern ist es mittlerweile schon kriminell. :r


----------

